# I need a good tent



## duckbill (Mar 21, 2007)

It looks like I'm going to be primitive camping this hunting season.  The lease I joined doesn't have much of a camp and it is primitive to boot.  I've been hunting out of campers for the last several years.  
I need a good all weather tent that I can easily put up myself.  I want at least a 3-4 man size, because of all my gear.  I'm in North central Florida so it has to be totally versatile:  hot weather, cold weather, wet weather.  Humidity is the enemy here (mosquitos, too).  I thought about a truck tent, but don't like having to break it down to drive anywhere.
Do any of you experienced tent-camping hunters have any recommendations?  I have a family-size tent that works great, but it takes me and the wife to put it up. 

Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2007)

Ever thought about a tipi? I don`t mean one of them play purties, but a real one. I really like mine.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 21, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Ever thought about a tipi? I don`t mean one of them play purties, but a real one. I really like mine.




I'd be interested in some info on them.

PM on the way.


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 21, 2007)

Look at a Eureka Timberline 4 man. They're really well ventilated and when properly set, bone dry in a bad rain, fast and easy to set up too.
http://www.eurekatent.com/adventure.asp


----------



## duckbill (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Biggus,
I was just at their website last night and like the looks of their stuff.  I appreciate your review.  They all look good in the picture, but you never really know until it gets used  .


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2007)

The Coleman Sun Dome is a good tent. They come in several sizes and a snap to pitch. They will provide protection from rain and bugs. They are also reasonably priced.


----------



## swamp (Mar 22, 2007)

I have an Chevy Avalanche tent if you are interested and if you know some one who is interested $175. Check the swap and sell page. Thanks


----------



## whitworth (Mar 23, 2007)

*Tents but remember the waterproof spray*

I have a Eureka timberline 2, that works good in hiking and driveup campsites.  I'd go with the 4, if you have two people.

One thing about tents.  Don't expect them to remain waterproof over an extended period.  You need to treat them with a waterproof spray.  One year at some driveup sites, I was awoken often by some occupants of a leaking tent in the middle of the night.   Never waterproofed the tent themselves. 
I use the silicone spray, one finds in an automotive department or store.  More than adequate, and cheaper than the waterproof sprays that have pictures of outdoor activities on the can.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 23, 2007)

If you are planning to go back to the same lease every weekend I would think about getting a tent that outfitters use out West.

It will more than likely take 2 people to set it up but they are waterproof, have ample room and are versatile in any weather condition.

Cabela's and BP have a pretty good selection in their catalog, you pay more than say for a Eureka or such but having a tent to use all season that you can really stand up in might be worth it.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 23, 2007)

Build a platform tent...

http://www.pantherprimitives.com/scouting.html

Nic, those tipi's look cool but $$$. You got a cheaper source or method for a DIY'er?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 23, 2007)

*CANVAS WALL TENT*

I used one for about 3 years at my old lease. Really liked it. I bought it from a tent company that supplies them for outfitters. I will look up the info on it. I set it up on a platform/floor and erected a canopy over it. I will try to post some pix tomorrow.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 24, 2007)

Try www.tentsmiths.com as they carry all types of canvas tents.
Ken


----------



## duckbill (Mar 24, 2007)

Lots of good replies.  Thanks guys.  I'm in the "gathering info" stage.  I'm also waiting to see if they're going to clean the camp up.  It was a dog-hunters club until this year and the camp was real nasty.  Dog pens are everywhere.  If they get their junk out and it cleans up alright, I'll evaluate all of my options.


----------



## RiverRunner (Mar 29, 2007)

Not too change the subject or topic.  But where is the club and are there anymore openings?


----------



## duckbill (Mar 29, 2007)

RiverRunner, I'll PM you!

Well, I hate to dissappoint those who made reference to some really cool camp ideas.  BassPro had a Coleman 10x10 Sundome on sale for $59  .  That combined with my 10 x 17 canopy and I should be set.  I set everything up today to check it out and I'm pretty pleased.  I assembled the tent by myself in about 15 minutes.  Thanks for all of the great ideas.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 29, 2007)

Good choice-Coleman makes good tents that are easy to set up,and the canopy will make it last longer.
  Back in my younger days,I lived in a tent in the Ocala National Forest for 2 years.It was pretty miserable in winter,but an Army goose-down sleeping bag made it tolerable.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Sams Club usually has some good choices...Might also
visit the sportsmans guide website, as they have lots to
choose from....I have several, and also have a big tarp that
I use for extra rain protection in really bad rainy weather...


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 30, 2007)

Get a canvas tent for a permanent/semi-permanent camp.  The canvas is much quieter which is important when we start getting the hard blowing cold fronts.  Unless you get a high-priced mountain tent, those synthetics tents snap and crack in the breeze. You won't get much sleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2007)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Build a platform tent...
> 
> http://www.pantherprimitives.com/scouting.html
> 
> Nic, those tipi's look cool but $$$. You got a cheaper source or method for a DIY'er?



You can buy the canvas purty reasonable, and patterns can be found on the internet. The only problem is sewin` that thing up.A friend of mine actually did all the sewin`, while I pulled the canvas for him. He used a regular sewin` machine, but we lost count of how many needles we broke! If there is a tarp maker in your area, they can sew them with their heavy duty machines with no trouble.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Apr 10, 2007)

Colman makes some good inexpensive tents and they back their equipment up for 5 years.  One of my poles broke recently and I called the company about it. Without asking for any proof of purchase or payment for shipping they shipped me a new pole with in one week.

If you are doing some weekend camping and don't need all the bells and whisles I would go with them. Personally I purchased a Crestline for $80 - it is a four person tent and big enough to hold my air mat. and gear. For me it made better sense than spending a few hundred on an Eureka or North Face tent.

Good luck.

Cal


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 11, 2007)

primitive ???? whats that    aint there any good hotels around     where ya hunting in fl this yr bill


----------



## dutchman (Apr 16, 2007)

GeorgiaHunter4333 said:


> Colman makes some good inexpensive tents and they back their equipment up for 5 years.  One of my poles broke recently and I called the company about it. Without asking for any proof of purchase or payment for shipping they shipped me a new pole with in one week.
> 
> If you are doing some weekend camping and don't need all the bells and whisles I would go with them. Personally I purchased a Crestline for $80 - it is a four person tent and big enough to hold my air mat. and gear. For me it made better sense than spending a few hundred on an Eureka or North Face tent.
> 
> ...



I agree with your assessment regarding Coleman's customer service. They'll do you right! I have lots of Coleman stuff for the simple reason that it's good stuff and they stand behind it. I broke the glass handle/bubble on the lid of my Coleman stainless coffee pot. I called them and they sent me another one at no cost even though breaking it was my fault and I told them so! I'm happy with Coleman.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Apr 16, 2007)

hennessay hammock


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Apr 17, 2007)

*Tent*

I bought a 9'x 12' Cascade canvas tent from Reliable Tent & Awning in Billings, Montana in 2003. It is really good. I set it on a platform I built from 2x4s and plywood and hunted from this set up for 3 years. The tent stayed up under a canopy so it never got wet. I used it winter and summer and removed it last year when I lost my lease.  It made for a very snug and inexpensive set up. I paid $299 for the tent, $41 shipping and the platform cost $130 in materials.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Apr 17, 2007)

*PLATFORM*

The platform protected the bottom and made it more comfortable. I bought a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet from Home Depot to fit the floor inside the tent and that was nice.


----------

